

Show Hn: Freelance Marketplace - fraserk

This is my new sideproject. Would love to have to feedback on deisgn and functionality. Metrolancer.com - is freelance marketplace where programmer and designers can sell their service for whatever price they wish. You determine how much your service is worth.<p>Thanks
======
thejteam
You should proofread your writing. If you are not a native English speaker,
pay somebody who is to do your writing. It is really bad.

At first glance it is very unclear exactly what you are selling. It seems to
center around "gigs". In the parlance of your site, what is a "gig"? This is
not communicated well.

For programmers/designers in the Western World, the biggest problem with these
sites is that they quickly get flooded with cheap labor from the developing
world. Does this site solve that problem?

------
mapster
If I have time later to look more closely I will, but at first glance its a
ghost town. You will need to populate this site A LOT before you request
feedback. Right now its like a blog without any posts or description. I
bounced after 10 seconds and that was being generous.

What are examples of how this works? Tell me a story in video. Sell it to us.

------
ses
Hi, I haven't had much of a close look at the site. I quite like the initial
design, but one thing I think it would really benefit from is a simple search
interface on the home page.

